# Alternative Interface for YouTube



## M. Robert Gibson (Jun 2, 2022)

If you, like me, are sick of adverts on YouTube, hate the intrusiveness of Google but still need your fix of cat videos, then you need, Invidious, an open source alternative front-end to YouTube.





						Invidious
					

Invidious is an open source alternative front-end to YouTube.




					invidious.io
				




There are numerous instances for use, which are listed here





						Invidious Instances - Invidious Documentation
					

The official Invidious documentation




					docs.invidious.io
				




The oldest and fairly stable of which is 





						Invidious
					

An alternative front-end to YouTube




					invidious.snopyta.org
				



but you might want to connect to an instance nearer your own country


----------

